# eMailadresse als Grafikdatei



## Clasma (9. März 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen,
bin absolut neu auf dem Gebiet. Es wird immer davon gesprochen die eMailadresse auf Webseiten als Grafik anzugeben (Schutz vor Klau).
Kann mir dies mal jemand (für einen Neuling) genau erklären was ich da wie, wo in meine Html eingeben muss ?


----------



## Sven Mintel (10. März 2004)

Naja.... du erstellst bspw. ein kleines Bildchen, in welchen drinne steht....
*gerhard.schroeder@bundeskanzleramt.de*

das Bild speicherst du z.B. als "betrueger.gif"  und bindest es ein mit
	
	
	



```
<img src="betrueger.gif">
```
 .... jetzt kann jeder die Mailadresse vom Gerhard lesen.... ein Emailcrawler, welcher Seiten nach Mailadressen durchsucht, um sie vollzumüllen, kann damit aber nix anfangen.


----------



## liquidbeats (10. März 2004)

Oder man ersezt es durch dieses html zeichen.
@
ich hoffe der mach da jetzt kein @ zeichen rein.
für den fall hier nochmal
&# 64;
zwichen dem # und der 6 isn leerzeichen, einfach entfernen und zack ist das @ zeichen in eine buchstabensalat das für die mailgrabber unverstandlich ist. diese dummen tools suchen nach dem @ zeichen. und nicht nach dem salat

=)

Gruß andy.C


----------



## santange (10. März 2004)

es gibt noch diese elegante Variante

[zwischen <HEAD> und </HEAD>]
<script language="JavaScript"> 
<!-- Begin 

var user; 
var domain; 
var suffix; 
function jemail(user, domain, suffix){ 
document.write('<a href="' + 'mailto:' + user + '@' + domain + '.' + suffix + '">' + user + '@' + domain + '.' + suffix + '</a>'); 
} 
//--> 
//  End --> 
</script> 



[zwischen <BODY> und </BODY>]
<script language="JavaScript"> 
<!-- Begin 
jemail("INFO", "DOMAIN", "CH"); 

Musst nur noch die Texte "INFO", "DOMAIN", "CH" mit den gewünschten ersetzen.

Gruss aus der kalten Schweiz


----------



## Clasma (11. März 2004)

*E-Mail*

Hallo,
ich habe gehört die suchen nicht nur @, sondern auch das Wort mailto:  ?


----------



## liquidbeats (11. März 2004)

lass das mailto: wech und die Finden TRotzdem die mail, Tr5otzder tatsache das sie das @ finden.

Wie ich schon sagte. das @ einfach durch die Obengenanten zeichen Ersetzen und die Grabber überfliegen die Mail Adresse ohne sie Aufzunehmen.
Das heist sie Verlassen die seite ebenso wie sie sie betreten haben. Nähmlich ohne Euro E-Mail adresse

&# 64;
Sieht das wie E_mail zugehörig aus ?
ich denke nicht.
Macht das und der Spam bleibt aus eurem Briefkasten.

Gruß Andy.C


----------



## Clasma (12. März 2004)

*email*

ich habe das ausprobiert und habe an Stelle @ &# 64 eingestzt,
wenn ich den Link dann antippe und Mail abschicken will kommt Fehlermeldung im Outl.exp. Auch bei AOL so eingetragen, wird nicht verschickt. Was habe ich falsch gemacht ?
Schönes Wochenende


----------

